# Iran unveils new fighter jet



## CAL (Sep 22, 2007)

Apparently this one isn't bought from China, Russia, etc. - it is domestically built.

http://www.ifilm.com/video/2778627?ns=1


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2007)

CAL said:


> Apparently this one isn't bought from China, Russia, etc. - it is domestically built.
> 
> http://www.ifilm.com/video/2778627?ns=1



Good, then it's probably shitty.


----------



## CAL (Sep 22, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Good, then it's probably shitty.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 22, 2007)

They modified their old f-5s they had..looks a bit like an F-18 but I would think not near the capabilities.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2007)

The AMRAAMs will love it!


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Sep 23, 2007)

those look as deadly and capable as the F22.... haha


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a good thing we just upgraded our CF-18's or else I would be a little worried. ;)  Seems like they are building up for something, time to knock them down a few notches.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks cool, hope it burns as well as it is taxing


----------



## JBS (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks like a cross between a T-38 and a miniature F-18... at least the twin vertical stabilizers.












Anyway, what has Iran got by way of Commo, electronics, weapons systems, pilots, training, and- of course- experience?

Zero.

Its like giving a 12-year old a go-kart, and then sending him to compete in NASCAR.


----------



## JBS (Sep 24, 2007)

Is that a JATO on its underside, behind its AUX fuel tank?


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2007)

When it was first rolling on the runway it looked like there was a price written on the side lol 

Israel's pilots must be eagerly looking forward to shooting these new ones down.


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 24, 2007)

Rather bombs (russian ones?) or rocket pods under wings  The 2nd looks like under fuselage, maybe due to angle. 

Robal2pl


----------



## Brooklynben (Sep 24, 2007)

From what I'm hearing; "when" the Iranians can get one of these abortions into the air, it's a crap-shoot if the poor pilot will be able to get it back down on the ground in one piece.  Pretty much everything Iran brags about having of their own design are failures waiting to happen.


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2007)

"Abortion one to base do you copy over"

"Abortion one this is base we read you over"

"This is abortion one, im fucked over"

"Roger that abortion one" lol


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 24, 2007)

They probably hired out of country pilots. ;)  My bets are on midgets that like to eat a lot of rice.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 3, 2013)

And their newest mockup contraption that's made out of plywood and hadji dreams:


















best part?  Look at that AWESOME cockpit. I haven't seen anything that advanced in years.. oh shit, here comes an American General Aviation Cessna 206 Stationair...










and the finale:  The cockpit canopy made of a piece of lexan heated and formed in a bathroom tub with a broomstick:


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2013)

That is totally badass and in no way does it appear to be made out of plywood and styrene. I'll bet it also comes with a -50% pilot lifespan buff...


----------



## Brill (Feb 3, 2013)

Where's the throttle control?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 3, 2013)

The inside of that Iranian cockpit looks like it was made out of parts scavenged from an Atari 2600.


----------



## AWP (Feb 3, 2013)

lindy said:


> Where's the throttle control?


 
My guess is that it's hidden by the lip on the left side since we can't see any of the left panel next to the seat.

Worst mock-up of an aircraft I've probably ever seen.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 3, 2013)

Christ, we're doomed...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, they stole the design from Hollywood.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 3, 2013)

The device on the top of the instrument cluster looks like the AM/FM radio from the 1991 Chevy Cavalier my wife used to own.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol an F-22 pilots wet dream...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 3, 2013)

Figured I'd have some fun.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 3, 2013)

The green, yellow and red things (buttons? fake LEDs? indicator lights?) at the bottom of the pedestal look like stickers stolen from the set of _Star Trek: The Original Series_.  Maybe there's a Tribble behind the seat or in the helmet?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2013)

policemedic said:


> The green, yellow and red things (buttons? fake LEDs? indicator lights?) at the bottom of the pedal look like stickers stolen from the set of _Star Trek: The Original Series_. Maybe there's a Tribble behind the seat or in the helmet?


 
That's exactly what I was thinking.  Or something from the cockpit of a Viper in the original "Battlestar Gallactica" series.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 4, 2013)

Nah, it's a hackjob off a Piper Navajo annunciator panel.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.  Or something from the cockpit of a Viper in the original "Battlestar Gallactica" series.



Does that make us Cylons?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL a buddy actually spent some OCD time and tracked down the gauges, since I thought I had seen them before as well.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 8, 2013)

lindy said:


> Where's the throttle control?


 
It's has an imaginary throttle control which luckily functions flawlessly with the imaginary engines they have on that thing.

That canopy was a top notch mach up as well.

What clown decided that rolling out that turd was going to impress anyone?  Hasbro should sue them for copyright infringement.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 8, 2013)

We better stop dogging on those North Koretards or else another North Korean kid's going to make some more shitty animation about killing us.


----------



## DrkEgl (Feb 9, 2013)

I have never been so unafraid of Iran in my life.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-air-little-help-Photoshop.html#axzz2KjVOStkx

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------

